# Motivation



## Nutbar (Dec 20, 2006)

I saw this on another forum and wanted to share it with everyone here. I'm not too fluent in Spanish but I think the man shown in this video, Roberto, has a spinal problem or something, menengitis perhaps, however he still took on the challenge of Kenpo training, I hope he makes Black Belt.


----------



## Nutbar (Dec 20, 2006)

Any thoughts on the video clip?


----------



## MattJ (Dec 20, 2006)

Inspiring story, very impressive. That guy has a lot of heart. This thread had a similar story. A lot of heart - 


http://www.fightingarts.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=15884500&an=0&page=0#Post15884500


----------



## MJS (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, that was a very inspirational clip.  I give that guy alot of credit.  He was giving it his all, and while he may not have been able to keep up with the rest of the group, that wasn't as important.  Looking at him, you can tell that he was doing his best!  :asian:


----------



## IWishToLearn (Dec 20, 2006)

Interesting.


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 15, 2007)

Very impressive thats a lot of heart


----------

